# Council Parking Ticket



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Got a council parking ticket ( Calpe) on a UK regd car

I won't be here to pay it-go home before they reopen 

For council parking tickets ( Not Garda Civil) will I be chased up in UK ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Got a council parking ticket ( Calpe) on a UK regd car
> 
> ...


No ! (IMO)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The ticket has to be paid

My concern is due to lack of time ( I leave Sunday so cannot access council or bank before I leave) they start sending enforcement letters to U.K. 

I will contact Calpe council by email as soon as I get home and see if I can pay somehow


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> The ticket has to be paid
> 
> My concern is due to lack of time ( I leave Sunday so cannot access council or bank before I leave) they start sending enforcement letters to U.K.
> 
> I will contact Calpe council by email as soon as I get home and see if I can pay somehow


Hi,
I wouldn't stress too much over it.
They are unlikely to try and enforce it on a UK registered car.
If they did send a letter - you could pay then.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Got a council parking ticket ( Calpe) on a UK regd car
> 
> ...


I don't think so, but if you come back with that car or are stopped and checked it could come back to you... I don't know for sure


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You could have paid it straight away at one of the parking meters.

Is it signed?

You may be able to pay it online - what does the ticket say about payment?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It says absolutely nothing!
No address, no email nothing

It says €40 fine
Discount available.
Calpe Council

Nothing else

It's not a Guarda Civil one with all the instructions but I assume Calpe Council will contact DVLA in U.K. then chase me up so I wanna get in as fast as poss to keep enforcement costs down


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> It says absolutely nothing!
> No address, no email nothing
> 
> It says €40 Discount available. Calpe Council
> ...


Around here they give you an account number and that's the way you pay it. There's usually a discount for prompt payment. There has to be some info somewhere on how to pay it!


----------



## Europa47PG (Sep 11, 2017)

I would make every effort to pay just in case, peace of mind and all that


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

UPDATE

Was annoying me that much that we drove right back to scene of the crime today

Spoke with very nice traffic warden who showed me how to pay for an unbelievably cheap €4.50

All sorted and thanks to everyone for replies


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

What a pity, there I was thinking definitely a long time inside for the rabbit.....


----------

